# Hallowen Painted cats



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Recieved this in an email today and these 2 were in the bunch
it cost these people 1500 evry 3 months to keep thier cats painted like this ...just NUTS i say
they are cool pics though


















maybe this should be in oddities wasn't sure


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

is it dyed...?? or are they painting their cats?!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It is real paint . 
the kind you use in a spray type gun for jackets, t shirts ect.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You know, cats lick thier fur and swallow alot of it. I wonder if it makes them sick.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Y I really don't know what kind of "paint they used" email didn't say
but i'm guessing it doesn't since they keep having them painted..


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I think it would cost more than $1500 in medical bills for the painter who tried to paint one of the cats here. Mine are pretty disagreeable most of the time!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Talk about somebody who has money to burn!
Yeesh!
Think of the props I could make..........


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This is a hoax.

"Some folks are irate, others are perplexed, and many are downright incredulous after viewing a widely forwarded email containing dozens of photographs of ordinary housecats whose fur appears to have been painted in a variety of decorative colors and designs (examples here). "I don't see how a cat would remain still to have themselves painted. This can't be genuine," objected one reader who found the email entitled "Painted Cats" in her inbox earlier this week. "I find this dangerous and abusive," wrote another.

'Why Paint Cats' by Burton Silver and Heather Busch - source of emailed images of 'painted cats'I'm happy to report that there is no cause for anger or alarm. Though the cats are real, the paint jobs are not. Most if not all of the lovingly Photoshopped images came from a tongue-in-cheek volume entitled Why Paint Cats: The Ethics of Feline Aesthetics (Ten Speed Press, 2002), written by New Zealanders Burton Silver and Heather Busch, the same pair responsible for the equally deadpan Why Cats Paint (1994) and Dancing with Cats (1999)." ~ David Emery, Urban Legends and Folklore

http://urbanlegends.about.com/b/a/256503.htm
http://www.snopes.com/photos/arts/paintedcats.asp


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It may be a hoax as they state ,but i still think the retouched photo is cool.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lilly said:


> It may be a hoax as they state ,but i still think the retouched photo is cool.


I totally agree!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yay for Photoshop!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I can't believe this!
My sister just sent me the email with all the cat pics! LOL I guess they've finally made it to Michigan, heheheh.


----------

